# Petit grésillement avec Airpods



## Ardelo (22 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voila ça va faire environ 1mois et demi que j'ai commandé mes Airpods (dont je ne regrette absolument pas l'achat) mais voila depuis hier j'ai remarqué un petit problème : 
En gros, dès que du son est "envoyé" dans les écouteurs, j'entends un petit *bip* comme si l'on soufflait puis un bruit de fond l'accompagne, un genre de petit grésillement (absolument pas dérangeant car dès que la musique arrive on ne l'entend plus) mais dès que je mets en pause, ou que l'écouteur ne reçoit plus rien, je ré-entends ce petit bip puis silence complet. 
Ce n'est pas vraiment embétant car la qualité du son n'est pas touché mais une fois remarqué on ne prête attention plus qu’à ça. 
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anthony (22 Octobre 2018)

Le « bip », je suppose que c’est ta manière de décrire la sortie de veille des AirPods, c’est-à-dire le moment où l’on passe de l’absence totale de son à l’envoi de courant dans les haut-parleurs. Il y a de petits artefacts numériques audibles, comme un « glitch » sonore. 

Pour le reste, le bruit de fond est inévitable, et celui des AirPods est relativement faible par rapport à d’autres écouteurs sans-fil. Ce serait bien qu’ils arrivent à le réduire, cela dit, parcr qu’il est audible dans les passages très bas de certains morceaux, ou entre deux phrases dans les podcasts.


----------



## Ardelo (22 Octobre 2018)

Oui voilà c'est totalement ça. Le truc étant que je l'ai seulement remarqué hier alors que je les utilise quotidiennement depuis 1 mois et demi, et je voulais m'assurer de savoir si c'était bien normal ou un défaut mais à priori c'est normal. Sachant ça je pense que d'ici une semaine je n'y ferai plus attention du coup, merci . 
Concernant le bruit de fond, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi : ayant un casque bluetooth à coté (JBLE45BT) la comparaison est flagrante. 
Enfin, merci pour ta réponse.


----------

